# DO you figure more oils in when using EO"s HELP



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well did my soap for the swap and used all EO's using my normal recipe with CP OP now the damn stuff is real sticky or oily and doesn't want to come out the moulds even has of oil at the bottom in spots. Should I put it back in the oven for another overnighter?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

How much EO PPO!?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK used Walmart recipe but took replaced lard with some shea and coco butter , ran thru the calculator and measured every thing exact. (as I don't often do that)
and used 5.5 oz of EO's


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Hmmmm How much lye?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

The lye figured to 15.9 oz per the calculator


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Are you sure that your scale is accurate? Just a thought.

Sara


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

An easy way to calibrate your scale to weigh 5 quarters *or* 11 pennies, the weight should equal 1 oz

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok just did 5 quarters and it is 1oz


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

How long did you mix it?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

just to slight trace, as you know have been having a problem with getting hard before I get it in the molds so didn't mix as long as usual Do you think I need to rebatch this ??


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

I would Sondra. 

I would be concerned that since you have oil floating in your mold that your soap is lye heavy because of the 'missing' oils.

Just my opinion.

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

GREAT ok well your swap is not getting citrus spring scent I guess. Now I have always used lavender EO and it never did this and I used 8oz per batch when I didn't know better.
one other thing I did with this is put in ground up orange peel.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Like Sara said :yeahthat The separation of the oils, with correct measuring of the ingredients, means you did not get complete saponification. Bummer! For my recipe I mix for 5min. (by the clock, not guessing  ) to get a light trace.

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Bet that is what I did wrong didn't mix long enough. But darn Vicki pours her loofa like this was I know and I did that in loofa also and worked fine. of course didn't use these EO's


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Some eo's can slow trace - lavender is especially good at that! Some recipes go faster than others...isn't vicki's loofah recipe an oo one?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes her loofa's are OO 
Another thing I did and forgot abt is that I got it to light trace but I had taken out 1 1/2 cups of oils and mixed my EO's in to that then put them all in the batch. Then I whipped it somemore but evidently not long enough.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok just cut this stuff and it is like vaseline stage in the center only a bit harder but looks that way. SO into the pot it goes.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Sondra let us know how it turned out when you rebatched.

Sheryl


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah...I bet it's the oil you pulled out and added after trace. Needed to be mixed longer at that point. I always dump my eos right into my barely traced soap, mix it in good and pour. But by pulling some oil out I bet that's what did it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep I think so too Kalne


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Shoot if I went by a clock my soap would never turn out, sometimes light trace takes 10 minutes othertimes, especially in front of people it may take 4 mintues 

Sondra I do up my superfat when using EO's because you may have 3 to 5 ounces less of carrier oils in the batch from the shear amount of FO's you use.

If you can't stick blend in your EO because it will set up quickly than stir it in, but you do have to stir it in, it will leave un saponified oil throughout your soap, which is the jelly stuff. That still is alot of EO for a 7 pound batch of soap. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I wanted it to smell good for you all


----------

